# Have a problem with my Chevy Suburban



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I have a 2002 Chevy Suburban that has become possessed lately. When I use the remote device to lock the doors all the doors will lock except the drivers door. I have to manually lock it with a key. Any ideas short of an exorcism?


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

Bad solenoid on the drivers door door lock.

Edit for questions - Does the door lock operate with the electric switches?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

royta said:


> Bad solenoid on the drivers door door lock.
> 
> Edit for questions - Does the door lock operate with the electric switches?


Yes the door lock has electric switches. How do I go about replacing the solenoid...sounds like fun.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Does the door lock when you use the switch on the door and not the remote? 

If it does the it is a bad actuator on the door lock. To get to it you will have to remove the door panel and then look for it inside the door frame.


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Yes the door lock has electric switches. How do I go about replacing the solenoid...sounds like fun.


I know the door locks have electric switches (kind of impossible not to when you have keyless entry). By "operate", I meant do they work with the switches and not with the keyless entry? I'm guessing not. The solenoid is under the door panel, which you'll need to remove. Panel is probably held in place with two or tree screws and a gazillion push in clips. The clips will be around the perimeter of the door panel.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

royta said:


> I know the door locks have electric switches (kind of impossible not to when you have keyless entry). By "operate", I meant do they work with the switches and not with the keyless entry? I'm guessing not. The solenoid is under the door panel, which you'll need to remove. Panel is probably held in place with two or tree screws and a gazillion push in clips. The clips will be around the perimeter of the door panel.


I'll check to see if it is locking when I use the internal switch, can't remember right off hand. I did check with Chevy and you have to buy the whole actuator as the solenoid is built on it. Chevy wants 200+ but autozone is like 75. Probably pick one up for 25 at a junk yard if I have to. I'll check at lunch and see if it locks internally first.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Critter said:


> Does the door lock when you use the switch on the door and not the remote?
> 
> If it does the it is a bad actuator on the door lock. To get to it you will have to remove the door panel and then look for it inside the door frame.


Well it moves but doesn't lock. I think maybe the mechanism that locks onto the stud is gunked up...any suggestions?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You are going to have to open up the access to the actuator and see just what it is doing. You may even need to disconnect some of the linkage that is connected to it and try it and see what it does to figure out what is happening.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Critter said:


> You are going to have to open up the access to the actuator and see just what it is doing. You may even need to disconnect some of the linkage that is connected to it and try it and see what it does to figure out what is happening.


Sounds like fun!!!!! NOT.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

An actuator on gmpartsdirect.com is only $55 plus shipping. Read online how to take the door panel off. There's a couple screws then you lift and slide it if I remember right.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 24, 2013)

Check the connections first. I figure if it was the actuator the switch itself wouldn't work.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fixed er with the ******* method. Theirs only 2 thungs ya need duct tape n WD40. Wd40 tooked care of it


----------

